# Are pumps noisy?



## pin cushion (Apr 23, 2010)

On another site (can't remember it!) I found some comments about the noises/clicking of some pumps.

I have a hubby who has bat hearing  and am wanting to find a pump (when I get one) that is not going to keep him awake or wake him up every time insulin is released overnight.

Cheers

Pin


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

my pump (Accu-Chek Spirit) is very quiet, almost silent in operation and I would suspect that most pumps are the same.

During normal situations you wouldn't hear anything at all unless you were actually listening for it.

The only time i ever notice it is if I'm reading and there is no other noise whatsoever and the pump is clipped to the outside of my clothes. If it was in my pocket, I wouldn't hear it at all.

At night time, I have the pump clipped to the waistband of my boxers, so it is under the bedclothes. I don't hear a thing and (more importantly) nor does my wife.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Pin Cushion,

My pump is silent. I can only hear it if i have it up against my ear and listen very hard. It doesn't wake me up at all in the night.

Tom


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 23, 2010)

i have an accu check combo and it doesnt make any noise unless I am bolusing or doing something with it when I am awake...only time it wakes me is if I occasionally get wrapped in it in bed and I get tangled hehehehe....


----------



## purpleshadez (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm using a Veo and I have noticed that if there is absolutely no other noise and I do a bolus then I can hear a tiny clicking noise. It's barely noticable unless you have it close to your ear. 

I get tangled sometimes, the one that wakes me up though is when it falls out of the bed and one of the cats starts to bat at it


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 23, 2010)

purpleshadez said:


> I'm using a Veo and I have noticed that if there is absolutely no other noise and I do a bolus then I can hear a tiny clicking noise. It's barely noticable unless you have it close to your ear.
> 
> I get tangled sometimes, the one that wakes me up though is when it falls out of the bed and one of the cats starts to bat at it



Exactly the same thing I have. You never notice it unless you're actually listening to it.

Tom


----------



## pin cushion (Apr 24, 2010)

Cheers for the replies.  I did have visions of me or hubby having to sleep in caravan   Because a pump would stop hubby from getting his beauty sleep 

Can getting tangled in wire cause occlusions ?

Pin


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I agree with the others, not noisy at all. If I put it to my ear when I bolus, I can hear a small clicking noise but its nothing.

Only if you got a really ling line could you get tangled I think! They come in different lengths. I get the 23" which doesnt get tangled in anything. I started witht he 43" whcih I could virtually skip with. Nightmare.


----------

